# Custom Coilover build question



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello everyone so im ordering the parts to build a custom coil-overs for my 81 Dasher. I have sleeves, perches, collars and hats ordered. I just need a couple questions answered.

1. What spring rate should i go for on these old cars? the build plans i am coping from a guy who build some for an Audi Coupe Q (later not the URQ) I would believe they are heaver then my car but he went with a 400lb spring? should i go with that? I want a stiff spring but not Rock hard... I am looking for performance not just to slam the car...

2. Strut inserts... I can only find Sachs OEM replacements for the front, I would prefer a performance strut... I have found Bilistien MKI inserts but IIRC they are shorter then stock struts in the Dasher? I also Have found early MKII Bilistien's inserts for cheaper then the MKI but are they the same size? will either fit in the Dasher housing?

Hope some one can help would like to get parts ordered and built asap thanks


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

xthechadx said:


> Hello everyone so im ordering the parts to build a custom coil-overs for my 81 Dasher. I have sleeves, perches, collars and hats ordered. I just need a couple questions answered.
> 
> 1. What spring rate should i go for on these old cars? the build plans i am coping from a guy who build some for an Audi Coupe Q (later not the URQ) I would believe they are heaver then my car but he went with a 400lb spring? should i go with that? I want a stiff spring but not Rock hard... I am looking for performance not just to slam the car...
> 
> ...


I dont have any Dasher specific info for you, but I made a set of coilovers for my 88 quantum sedan.. I ended up with 350lbs front, and 325 rear. I had the same goals in mind for mine (ie, not Rock hard, and performance over slammed..) and im very happy with my rates. my currents rates are a world stiffer then stock but i wouldnt call them crazy stiff by any means.. the little info i found when researching mine was that our stock rates were in the 100-200lb range. I think 400lbs is gonna feel pretty damn stiff in a dasher, but so much of it is personal preference... Oh and because yours isnt awd like the Coupe Q build you may not want the rears quite as stiff as the front. I made a post about mine a while back you can probably find if you search my username..

Im of no help with dasher shock fitment, but youre definitely gonna want to find something with more dampening then the sachs if youre going near 400lbs.. Which part of the mk1 Bils were shorter? Idealy you want bils HD or Sport as their TC's arent much firmer then an oe strut.. I have a feeling you can make some bilsteins work, whether it be mkI or II, just a matter of finding some measurements and or researching/crossing part numbers..


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks the info on the spring rates help a lot. I was not planning on useing the 400lbs springs, that is what he used, and i know my car is lighter. I think 300lb springs would meet what i want.

Also on the struts, I got my hands on a MKI insert from a salvage yard, and overall length is shorter. I will take some pics tonight and post them. I think with some spacers placed in the bottom to move it up and some rubber o-rings to center it they should work. Im really wonder the size of a MKII insert as they are $100 each as aposed to $150 each for the MKI...


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

No problem glad it helped.. 

Also, depending what rates/lengths you decide on, i still have a basically new pair of 8" 275lbs and a pair of 7" 250lbs springs i'd give ya deal on.. pm me if youre interested..


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Subscribed. I plan to do air on my dasher so this info might be handy.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

I tried searching Etka for interchangeable parts but I'm finding most dasher part #s aren't available. If it helps any, provide part #s I can check for u.


----------

